# Eve's First Words To Adam



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

One day there were three nuns standing outside the gates of heaven waiting
to get in. St. peter approached them and asked the first nun, "Do you know 
who the first man was on Earth?" She said, "Ummm that's tough...Adam?"
Bells rang, angles sang, the gates opened and she walked right in.

Then St. Peter went up to the second nun and asked, "Do you know who the
first woman was?" She said, "Ummmm...Eve?" Again, bells rang, angles sang,
the gates opened and she walked right in.

St. Peter then asked the third and last nun, "What were the first words Eve
said to Adam?" The third nun said, "Hmmmmm that's a hard one!" Bells rang,
angles sang, the gates opened and she walked right in.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't get it.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

hmmmm.... I don't see a smiley after Laverne's comment..... is she serious??????


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

[Sigh...] I just don't think it's very _funny_. Disqualified due to lack of imagination... :lol:


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

How about Adam's first words to Eve? Wow, I could've had a V8. :eek2:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Not tonight Adam, I have a headache. :lol:


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Hm, singing angles. Don't remember THAT from geometry class.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Pepper said:


> Hm, singing angles. Don't remember THAT from geometry class.


Nick puts those (not thoose) in to make sure everyone is paying attention!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Pepper said:


> Hm, singing angles. Don't remember THAT from geometry class.


Celestial Navigation 101 - singing angles occur only when the starz are in alinement! :grin:


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

Does that mean the Starz are lined up in the same order as in the Dish program guide, or that of DirecTV, or Comcast? East coast or west coast feeds only or both?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Spruceman said:


> Does that mean the Starz are lined up in the same order as in the Dish program guide, or that of DirecTV, or Comcast? East coast or west coast feeds only or both?


Yes, absolootly!


----------

